# [Debian] Sarge -> Etch



## Vatar (8. Juli 2007)

Als Ergänzung zu meine MySQL 4 -> 5 Problem muss ich diesen Thread hier eröffnen.

Ich habe das Distro-Upgrade anhand von Anleitungen durchgeführt und mein System läuft auch wieder. Dummerweise hat er während des Upgrades meine tomcat user und Gruppe gelöscht. Als ich diese wieder hinzufügen wollte kam folgende Meldung
	
	
	



```
groupadd tomcat
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »FAIL_DELAY« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »QUOTAS_ENAB« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »NOLOGIN_STR« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »ENV_HZ« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »PASS_MAX_LEN« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »CHFN_AUTH« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »CLOSE_SESSIONS« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
vs2061238:/# useradd -g tomcat -d /opt/tomcat tomcat
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »FAIL_DELAY« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »QUOTAS_ENAB« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »NOLOGIN_STR« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »ENV_HZ« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »PASS_MAX_LEN« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »CHFN_AUTH« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
Konfigurationsfehler - Element »CLOSE_SESSIONS« unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)
```


----------



## Vatar (9. Juli 2007)

Die Sachen mit dem User und der Gruppe scheint doch funktioniert zu haben.

Allerdings habe ich das Problem dass mein vServer nicht der schnellste ist und ich so wenig wie möglich laufen lassen will. Hier mal ein Auszug meiner laufenden Prozesse
	
	
	



```
PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
    1 ?        Ss     0:00 init [2]
17470 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/syslogd
17482 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/klogd -x
17552 ?        SNs    0:08 /usr/sbin/spamd --create-prefs --max-children 1 --hel
17780 ?        SN     0:00  \_ spamd child
19477 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/sbin/nscd
19492 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/inetd
19519 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
13630 ?        Ss     0:00  \_ sshd: root@pts/0
25645 pts/0    Ss     0:00  |   \_ -bash
26191 pts/0    R+     0:00  |       \_ ps -fx
 3251 ?        Ss     0:11  \_ sshd: root@notty
 3287 ?        Ss     0:02  |   \_ /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
11727 ?        Ss     0:00  \_ sshd: root@notty
17907 ?        Ss     0:00      \_ /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
19601 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
 9780 ?        Ss     0:00 svnserve -r /srv/svn/ -d --listen-port 3396
 7375 ?        Ss     0:00 jsvc.exec -user tomcat -home /usr/lib/java/jdk -Dcata
24530 pts/0    S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
25609 pts/0    S      0:00  \_ logger -p daemon.err -t mysqld_safe -i -t mysqld
```
Ich benötige eigentlich nur den Tomcat, Mysql, und SVN (für den Apache reichts schon nicht mehr).

Welche der anderen Prozesse kann ich killen? Oder noch besser wie kann ich diese dann aus der Startkonfiguration nehmen?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2007)

Du hast schon recht wenig laufen.
Wenn der Server nichts mit Mails zu tun hat kannst Du SpamAssassin (spamd) deaktivieren.
Auch nscd, der Name-Service Caching-Daemon, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht noetig.
Wenn Du keine Cron-Jobs hast kannst Du auch crond deaktivieren. Da es aber wahrscheinlich ein paar Systemjobs gibt, wie z.B. fuer Log-Rotation.
Und wenn die laufenden Dienste nicht ueber den Inetd gestartet werden kann auch dieser gehen.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo!





Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du keine Cron-Jobs hast kannst Du auch crond deaktivieren.


Würde ich nicht machen.
Denn Cron kann ganz nützlich sein, um z.b. automatisierte Backups von der MySQL Datenbank durchzuführen. 
Logrotation ist auch ganz nützlich, denn so wachsen die Logfiles nicht ins unermessliche.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Vatar (10. Juli 2007)

Danke.

Den Cron hab ich laufen lassen. Wie kann ich die anderen zwei aus dem (ich nenns jetzt mal so) Autostart  entfernen? Bisher mache ich dass immer ganz brutal indem ich den Prozess kill.

EDIT: Braucht Etch wesentlich mehr Speicher als Sarge? Inzwischen bekomme ich nicht mal mehr eine Fehlermeldung meines OpenCMS beim import, der ganze Tomcat schmiert ab. Ich kann dann nicht einmal mehr *ps -fx* aufrufen -> Meldung: Cannot allocate memmory


----------

